

Welcome Harj - pg
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/welcome-harj

======
coryl
Hi Harj,

Will you be engaging only promising groups, or all groups? Or will there be
promising groups that aren't engaged at all until the deadline? Thanks

\- an anxious applicant :)

~~~
Harj
i simply don't have enough hours in the day to engage all groups :)

i'm engaging promising applications where i'd like to know more about the team
but no doubt i won't be able to engage them all before deadline so if you
don't hear from me, it's not an indication you've not made it to interview

------
anson
awesome news! like pg said, anyone who has met him knows how smart,
determined, and genuinely nice he is. certainly a very valuable and welcome
addition to the yc camp and he's already helped our group a ton.

------
startupcomment
No offense to anyone involved, but someone with an undergraduate degree from
2006, no matter how bright or congenial, seems a bit young to be a director of
BD. It seems to me that YC would have been better served by an individual with
more practical business experience, especially for one who will be passing
judgment on prospective candidates for funding.

------
linkfrek
how did Harj's time at liveCurrent go? Im very interested as I remember all
the press that Harj/Auctomatic recieved when it was purchased. What was
accomplished at liveCurrent?

~~~
Harj
it was probably a good example in how not to manage an acquisition. within a
week of joining our team was split up, our product shut down and a lot of the
resources we'd been promised weren't available. from other people I've spoken
to who have been acquired, this isn't an atypical scenario.

still, I ended up working on cricket.com and enjoyed it, took it from a site
of spam links to a community for cricket fans with 1m monthly uniques and $30k
revenue a month. I left after just over a year there.

~~~
robryan
Wouldn't be surprised if cricinfo made a big offer for that domain at some
point. Where do you pull the scorecard data from?

~~~
zaidf
That would be silly of cricinfo IMO. They have a well established decade old
brand(in fact, one of the first websites on the Internet, I believe).

------
Shamiq
Does this mean he's moving down to Palo Alto, or telecommuting from Seattle?

~~~
pg
He lives in the Bay Area. He's flying up to Seattle for the meetup.

